# Fortress of Redemption Coming Soon



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

I was at the LA battle bunker yesterday and a worker whom I trust told me that the Fortress of Redemption featured in the new PS book is an actual kit that will be coming out around Christmas for limited release. Now being a DA fanatic I'll beleive almost anything, but take it for what you will. If it's true I can't wait.:mrgreen:


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't have the planet strike book as of yet......damn bills 
How big are we talking??


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

whats the fortress of redemption?????


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

It's like the Basiton but has 3 parts to it like bunkers and has a tower in the middle, it's more or less a Basiton for SM players mainly i would say Dark Angels and Black Templars, it's a very nice looking i must say, might have to get it and change it to chaos. :biggrin:


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

Imperial Dragon said:


> It's like the Basiton but has 3 parts to it like bunkers and has a tower in the middle, it's more or less a Basiton for SM players mainly i would say Dark Angels and Black Templars, it's a very nice looking i must say, might have to get it and change it to chaos. :biggrin:


I have to say, when I saw the picture, I knew they were going to be putting out the model just because it looks so sweet. Sure, it's Imperialistic, but it could easily be turned into a nice Chaos base.

If the Shrine of Aquila and Bastions are any indication of the quality of the set, it's gonna be a really nice piece.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Would it happen to look anything like what is on the bottom of page 81 in the big ol' rule book I wonder? You know, the one with the picture of the Imperial Bastion above it.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

That Fortress was used when the BT codex got released, it's made pretty much using the Cites of Death building sets.
What your talking about is in there codex now.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone able to post a pic of it?

sounds like it could be a nice centerpeice for a battle some day... if/when it comes out.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

just to confirm. i was told a similar thing by a friend of a member of the desing team, who is incapable of lying. he tries, but he's crap at it.

i hope that its true, because that will be the best piece of scenery GW have produced so far. i'm fairly underwhelmed by the current PS releases.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

That's the picture from the Plantstrike rule book.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a Da player so this release is very attractive!


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

It'll work very nicely as a Blood Angels fortress as well.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Imperial Dragon. Looks a good kit, very meaty.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

OK, that looks SWEET!

large, but still kewl.... deffenitly something I should try to take out with my Bugs well my DA friend trys to stop me


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

That is a nice addition to the ever increasing instant-scenery GW is releasing, would like to see a nurgle rework on one


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

looks very nice
will go with my army very well 
but i could imagine someone making one of those infected hives from prototype out of a bastion or 2 , along with some cod parts

chaoz


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooof!

Look at that, now thats a nice looking piece. 

Might have to acquire one for my marines, just means I got between now and christmas to be able to fully defend it :wink:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I know Lord Huron could use one of those against those pesky DHs that I play against.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

that is the most epic thing i have seen in a while(terrian wise). i need 2!


----------

